# Operators manual or repair manual



## wda4him (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a Tecumseh TC 300 (Min Tiller) I need a Operators manual or repair manual. Where might I find such?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi wda4him 

Here's a link on a owners manual for the TC 300: 

http://amleo.com/help-desk/items/2/2146/Tecumseh manual.pdf



Repair manual for tecumseh 2 cycle engine TC series.: 

http://www.cpdonline.com/694782.pdf


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Here 's the operators manual for your TC 300.


----------

